# Should be a good game



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

For any of you basketball fans out there, there is a great class b matchup going on tommorrow night Hankinson vs Lisbon. Having coached against and lost to both, i think lisbon might have the edge talentwise, but it is being played in hankinson.

Both teams are undefeated and play similar styles and last time i checked lisbon was #1 and Hankinson was #2 in state. should be a good one!

Oh qand thought i would add it is on the radio also 106.1 KQLX, i think they also do an internet broadcast at their website.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Send some of those teams West and we will see how they match up!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

why, are your Class A misfit schools gonna beat us????? I see no reason they shouldn't, with all the recruiting they can do, they should whoop up the small Class B schools with ease.......... :eyeroll:

I could probably find 5 hasbeens and we could come on down and probably still whoop anything the West has to offer......... :lol:

just playin man, pumpkin pushin was my least favorite sport back in the day....................but I still had to play it


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> GO BRONCOS!!!!!
> 
> Man it feels good to say that!


That is because you haven't gotten to for soooooo long!!!! uke:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

was a good game hankinson 51 lisbon 50. Won on last second shot in OT.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Are they both in the same region?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

both in the same district, they will meet again.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

it's almost too bad they are..........both are probably deserving of state tourney appearences but only 1 can go. Same thing happened when I played, LMM was #1, Linton was #5, and LaMoure was #10. all in the same region.

looked like a fun game to be at, lot of people in the stands. that's what Class B is about right there.

Tator


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Districts start in 2 weeks. Girls start this weekend in district one. Some have already started.

Wasn't it probably 15 yrs ago wasn't 1,2 and 3 in the state in the same district?? I think Grenora, Minot Ryan, and Mohall??? I could be wrong. And Grenora and Hunter Berg ended up going???


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Wasn't like 99 or 2000???? Tator?

I guess it coulda been earlier.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Girls started last night.

Second ranked defending State Champion Bottineau ready again.....18-1.

The Stars have been reloading every year since 1993 when they made their first trip in Class B.They have the best overall record in Class B since then and the current winningist coach in ND boys or girls Class A or B


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah it was probably both in 99 and 00


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry for the revisiting of glory days, but did you play legion ball for lamoure? Probably played against you if you did.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well Norm.....are Hankinson and Lisbon still alive?????

My Dunseith Dragons are playing for the championship tomorrow night against Minot Ryan.The people here at school are really fired up.....haven't been to the state here for awhile.

Go Dragons


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Lisbon lost out in the first round of regions.

Hankinson v. Fargo Oak Grove for the title.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Lisbon didn't play very well last couple games of the season and lost out in the 1st round of regionals, but still a good season for them just dissapoining at the end i am sure.

Hankinson came back and beat northern cass last night in a thriller and play oak grove for the championship. Thats good for Dunsieth. I remeber they had some pretty bad teams awhile back, its good to see an underdog winning.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Good luck to the teams playing D. Trinity, M. Ryan, and O.G.!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll also be cheering for the teams playing those bozos

Class A MISFITS!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Tator said:


> I'll also be cheering for the teams playing those bozos


 :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Everyone here is wearing blue and white today.1 more game.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Norm it would have been 1995 for grenora. They are in a different district than minot ryan and mohall and different region. Those where 3 good teams from that time though.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

1995 grenora, the hunter berg era

how about mandan, they run the score up on that poor team. I was pretty disappointed when I seen the second half box scores, but have to put the blame on the coach.

in an interview, one of the girls said that they didn't want the other team to come back, that's why they played so long. well, they were up by about 40 or 30 points in the 4th quarter, reason enough???

any rebuttal from mandan folk??? I'm not a Class A guy or anything like that, but scores like that make me think of how things should be handled.....


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Guess they probably should have came in with elbows swinging at faces and trying to put players out for the year ehh Tator.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well, I guess that would be up to the players.

not sure, but is that how you were coached???? I guess I wouldn't coach my players to fight during a game..........maybe we differ on the subject.

I don't think violence is the key........u do tho for some reason


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Just referring to your justification of the Duke/Carolina game.


----------

